# PLO 8/20 night fishing



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

Just got back from point Lookout and the pier was packed on a Wednesday night. Caught my 16 keeper Blues 18 to 26 inches. 10 per day limit but midnight hit and new day. Use spot or bunker. 

A lot of jumbo spot that were up to 9 inches... 30 in 5 hrs 

A lot of weird fish with the mouth under folks were saying it was Whiting but I have heard it is kingfish or maybe a sunfish and those were up to 18 inches. No size limit.

Thank God there was no skates.. There was crabs being caught of legal size

I was about halfway out about 300 feet in the middle of the pier, slow current. And great fishing

I would upload pics but don't know how to do that they need to fix this site so that you upload pictures

Work to live, live to fish


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

It's going to be a long day tomorrow with 4 hours of sleep but well worth it


----------



## topnotch-fisher (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice report!


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

If you have a smartphone you can get photobucket from the appps store. Its free. At least for Android phones. Iphone , I do not know about.

But great report and catch.


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

I have the iPhone 5 what app can I use?


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

tripleheetheet said:


> Caught my 16 keeper Blues 18 to 26 inches. 10 per day limit but midnight hit and new day.


I'm not sure it works that way...

Whiting and kingfish are the same thing


----------



## PatapscoDad (Jun 17, 2014)

shadyfisher85 said:


> I'm not sure it works that way...


Bluefish
8 inches
Open Year Round
Daily – 10

The regulations don't say anything about number in possession, just daily limit, so it seems open to interpretation, but I'd be reluctant to tell that to an NRP officer...


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

GOOD JOB !! love them blues !

In VA, you said .... _10 per day limit but midnight hits a new day._

here in Florida, it is (example) 10 per day, 10 in_ POSSESSION_, no matter how many days.....
at midnight, do you take your fish to the truck then come back on the "new day" to start over???
unless I am not interpreting the law correctly ??

I think this part needs clarification to save someone from some serious grief with the law department.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Nice job! Never caught blues before they sound fun to catch. They prefer cut bait i assume since you used spot?


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

a better question, who really needs 16 blues?

if DNR came through i'd bet on citations being issued.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

kurazy kracka said:


> a better question, who really needs 16 blues?
> 
> if DNR came through i'd bet on citations being issued.


good catch !!! but Kurazy is correct !!!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

When I lived in Norfolk, and not familiar with cooking bluefish, I asked my neighbor,
who was a Native Virginian. He said to cook it on a cedar plank. I says, how ??
he says, get you a cedar board, or, if you can find it, a board cut out of a
railroad tie that still has creosote on it . . . . nail the fish to the board, prop the
board up against a big fire, toast the fish until the board is burned crispy all around
the fish . . . . then, tear the fish off, throw it away and eat the board.

LOL I just thought that was so funny that he disliked blues that badly.
Also, I was dabbling in taxidermy at the time and this guy brings me a huge bluefish to mount.
I asked him if he wanted the meat back because it was still very fresh. he said noooooooo way.
and I said, you could use it for cat food. and he says . . . as much as I hate cats, I could not do that to an animal.

I guess some folks just have quirks about things


----------



## Krachodile (Aug 2, 2013)

Never knew whiting/sea mullet/kingfish made it into PLO! very tasty fish!


----------



## KAYO (Jun 21, 2002)

Very nice report.


----------



## whenican (Feb 21, 2013)

I was just gonna post about going there tonight then I saw your report.
Well done! Anyone else gonna be there? Then at light I will be paddling & fishing.


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

An hour before incoming high tide.. Didn't rain there but I heard it rained around that area and there were storms so the water was actually very high on the pier about 15-20 eet below to top water


----------



## striperone (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey tripple i was there in the right corner from 12 noon till 11 wendsday where were u on the pier,Only two whiting caught all day 1 17 by an asian dude named Kim and the other myself.Caught alot of blues largest 26 only three but alot of 15-18 caught like 30 gave them away sence i was the only one up till 10 that was catching them the left corner wasnt producing either


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

striperone said:


> Hey tripple i was there in the right corner from 12 noon till 11 wendsday where were u on the pier,Only two whiting caught all day 1 17 by an asian dude named Kim and the other myself.Caught alot of blues largest 26 only three but alot of 15-18 caught like 30 gave them away sence i was the only one up till 10 that was catching them the left corner wasnt producing either


That is illegal also sir


----------



## Dave.b (Aug 29, 2013)

tripleheetheet said:


> Caught my 16 keeper Blues 18 to 26 inches. 10 per day limit but midnight hit and new day.





shadyfisher85 said:


> I'm not sure it works that way...
> 
> Whiting and kingfish are the same thing


Agreed. He was on the same outing. It doesn't matter that the clock struck twelve while he was there.


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

Striper one

I was about 300 feet out with the pier is 700 feet long. I saw a lot of people at the t and I don't like to get into drama with folks so I didn't go that far but you had a great spot but there was a lot of fish caught at the middle of the pier

I was catching 6 to 8 inch whiting and that were not worth keeping so throwing them back but one was definitely a keeper and it is a delicious eating fish fried with skin and all after you gutt it and chop off the head


Good to hear a pier and surf guy on the pier


----------



## whenican (Feb 21, 2013)

I got there at slack tide after driving thru torrential downpours thursday eve. A bunch of 2- footer blues & 1- footers caught by others. Not much caught while I was there though the guy next to me caught 3 small kingfish. It hadnt rained down there...though lightning was seen in the distance & only 1 rumble of thunder. I stayed til sunrise, catching 1 12" chopper blue & 2 small flounder. Someone said the crabs were stealing our bait.


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

Keeper male crAbs are out there in full force. Throw the females back


----------

